# Girls Shelby Flying Cloud



## Jewelman13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Scored an original girls Shelby Flying Cloud. Don't know too much about Shelby bicycles, but love the whole design of it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2016)

Great find! Even came with the "Jimmy Durante springer"!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2016)

Cool bike!
I'll make a prediction, that is going to be the best riding bike in your fleet.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2016)

I believe the tag on the crank hanger indicates 1949. I believe the boys version was designated as a Model 53 not sure on the girls bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## higgens (Jul 15, 2016)

Here is the mate


----------

